# How do you sugar dust ???



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok, try these for a start. Lots of discussion about this in the past. Do a search.

http://www.damoc.com/beekeeper/sugar dusting/sugar dusting.html

http://www.countryrubes.com/instructionspage4/usingpowderedsugar.html


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

kenpkr said:


> Ok, try these for a start. Lots of discussion about this in the past. Do a search.
> 
> http://www.damoc.com/beekeeper/sugar dusting/sugar dusting.html
> 
> http://www.countryrubes.com/instructionspage4/usingpowderedsugar.html



thanks for the links.


I was wondering if anyone other than Dennis pulled frames and put some pressure behind the sugar, to actually knock the mites off , rather than depend on the mites losing their grip or hygenic behavior of the bees


----------



## Kyle Meadows (Jul 14, 2006)

Here's another way I first read about in American Bee Journal. It's much easier and faster to do than the blasting method, but I have only started it recently so I can't speak to its' efficacy.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200973&highlight=randy+oliver

The challenge I have found with this method is that the bees boil over the frametops after about 10-15 seconds and you have to move pretty fast to get the top back on before that happens or you'll crush a million bees.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*dusting*

I dusted all 3 of my hives yesterday. I gave up pulling the frames after the 4th frame on my big hive. I found I could just manipulate the frame with one hand , and direct a blast in between. I used an empty plastic bottle with small holes drilled in the top. I brushed the left over sugar down between the frames with the brush after I did each hive body.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*dusting*

i bought a $3 flour sifter(so i could just leave with my gear) and use that and then brush of the top bars. this works even if the bees boil up, or does for me


----------

